# Anyone know a Japanese Planted Aquarium Forum?



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

looking to practice my Japanese and meet some Japanese hobbiests. Anyone can help me out?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

don't know if you've already found one, but this could be a start:

http://www.suiso.com/v2/index.php

their tag line is:

_The Japanese Aquarium Network is devoted to bringing you what is going on in the Japanese aquarium scene, but in English. This includes styles, product information, and shop tours. With our expertise, and knowledge of Japan and the Japanese aquarium scene we hope to seed this growth. After all, suiso is Japanese for aquarium._

i found that link on:

http://www.fishlinkcentral.com/index.php

google is your friend


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Freydo. I've been looking, run into a couple, but nothing like APC . . . sad


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've traded e-mails with Suiso. He's been helpful to me, but the forum doesn't seem to active.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I get the impression Japanese rely more on BBS and blogs rather than centralized forums. I have also searched mindlessly with no results. I have found planted tank forums in countries as unexpected as Croatia or Indonesia, but not a single Japanese forum.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> Thanks Freydo. I've been looking, run into a couple, but nothing like APC . . . sad


after i posted that link, i registered with the forum to get a better look, and you're right. it does not hold a lit matchstick to APC in terms of content and member participation.

but hopefully you find something at the fish link central.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know of a forum, but here are a few links to some Japanese planted aquarium blogs, some better than others, I've found over the past few months. Definitely a good way to practice reading.

-Green Label Aquarium: http://eureka77.exblog.jp
-Snap Life Aqua: http://hevin.exblog.jp
-_log: http://topnote.net/blog (I really like this one)
-SwinGlass: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/swinglass

Of course, you can easily find more blogs by following links, etc., on those ones. I know it's not the same as a message board, but hopefully it'll be of some help.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all-- it seems blogs are the way to go. I'll just have to suck it up, make one (in Japanese no less), and then post on other people's and hope some people will want to communicate with this baka gaijin (stupid foreigner) :heh:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ahh, Susio!

That WEB site was created by an American named Ryan Stover, who used to live in Japan. He was always a big fan of Amano, and was one of the first internet public supporters of Amano, at about the time Art Giacosa was an Amano distributor.

In 2000, Ryan wrote the following article specifically for my WEB site.

Zen Aquascaping

He created the WEB site about the same time he wrote the article, seven years ago. He just never really did anything with it. He lived in Japan for five years while working at a naval base there, and returned to th USA when he created the WEB site. I don't know if he is still in the USA, or if he is living in Japan again. Seven years ago he was an active member of th AGA. I think Art would remember him. He was 25 then, I guess that would make him 32 now. I havn't heard from him since 2000.


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

Steven_Chong said:


> Thanks all-- it seems blogs are the way to go. I'll just have to suck it up, make one (in Japanese no less), and then post on other people's and hope some people will want to communicate with this baka gaijin (stupid foreigner) :heh:


Ja, anata no blog wa owaritte,PM ni link wo kashi_te kudasai. 

God I hope I said that right xD


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Robert,
He's still around. I think it was last year that I contacted him asking for stores I should visit in Yokosuka.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

critter333294 said:


> Ja, anata no blog wa owaritte,PM ni link wo kashi_te kudasai.
> 
> God I hope I said that right xD


えと、俺の名前を知っているから、「あなた」をつかいないでくれえ。 

I'll send ya the link when I make it.  Don't worry, I'll try to use nicer language than I used here.


----------



## critter333294 (Apr 15, 2007)

Steven_Chong said:


> えと、俺の名前を知っているから、「あなた」をつかいないでくれえ。
> 
> I'll send ya the link when I make it.  Don't worry, I'll try to use nicer language than I used here.


Hahaha, yeah my japanese is terrible....especially for me to be a Japanese III student 

Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

dekita! (not really)

http://choutoshio.exblog.jp/

I just started-- I'll try to make it better soon.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Steven_Chong said:


> dekita! (not really)
> 
> http://choutoshio.exblog.jp/
> 
> I just started-- I'll try to make it better soon.


Looks nice, but aside from the photobucket linked photo, all I can say is nandeska.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice Steven....too bad I don't speak nor read the language.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

日本語でブロッグを書くのは初めにちょっと大変かもしれないが、とてもいい勉強になるでしょうね。

Stevenの写真は全部が好きだが、特に日光の写真、美しいですよ。僕も行ったことがあって、自然もお寺もとても美しくて、やはり最高だなと思いました。だが、持って行ったディジカメの電池が切れてしまったから、写真は全然撮られませんでした。残念だったけれど、それでも、もちろんすごく楽しみました。

じゃあ、頑張ってね！


----------

